# When do NYU Tisch decision notifications go out?



## Film School Questions

According to the stats from the over 3,300 film school applications in FilmSchool.org's database, the earliest NYU Tisch decision decision dates reported as of today are February 14 for undergrad, February 24 for MFA film, and March 4 for MFA Dramatic Writing.

Full admissions statistics in links below with accepted applicant film experience, country, ages, undergraduate degree, lowest accepted GPA, SAT, ACT, GRE score, and more including what percentage is admitted with or without interviews and how many are waitlisted.


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
27   out of   121   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
28   out of   121   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
66   out of   121   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




NYU - Tisch Undergraduate Film & Television Acceptance Rate






57%

Admitted
4   out of   7   Admitted



43%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   7   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



For more information and help please check out the application threads in the forums below:






						Application Year Threads (MA/MFA)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "AFI Screenwriting 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Application Year Threads (BA/BS)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "NYU Tisch 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

